

Failed to launch - pcd

Just wondering how many people on HN actually have products? Everyone? Is anyone else struggling to get users? If you have launched and succeeded, would you mind sharing?
======
pedalpete
I think you're trying to create a single bucket, where people may fit into
more than one.

Personally, I've worked on 5 sites for myself the results have been

1) launched, received little traction, received an acquisition offer (didn't
go through)

2) launched, moderate traction, some industry acclaim, one acquisition offer
(didn't go through)

3) launched in beta, a few tire kickers, no traction, shut-down after 2 months

4) still in development, lots of interest, great feedback, brutal how long it
is taking me to develop

5) getting ready for beta after 3 week of work, so-so response so far, just
looking to get it out there and see what happens (and use it myself).

Outside of these, I've also developed tools for other businesses, and some of
these tools have been quite successful, resulting in one of the companies
being acquired.

Not sure if that gives you the data you're looking for, but if you think about
it, if you had asked this question of Odeo, they would have fallen into the
"has product struggling to get users", but then they created twitter...

~~~
pcd
Wow, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Do you have a regular day job
too or do you work for actual startups? I'm in Melbourne, Australia and also
have a regular day job. So all this is on the side for me. Sounds like you are
in Silicon Valley and right in the thick of it!

In regards to data. I'm not really looking for anything in particular. More
wondering how many HN people have finished products. And then hear their
stories.

~~~
pedalpete
I'm in Sydney after living... all over the world. I'll be in Melbourne next
Thursday if you want to grab a coffee [my e-mail should be in my profile].

I do contract work on the side, and I have worked for other start-ups as well.

------
autotravis
0) Released an app for Android, earlier days of the platform and hit 20,000
downloads pretty quick. Ended up making ~$250 through in-app ads.

1) Worked on it for a few months with cofounder, scrapped as we ran into
technical issues requiring a complete rewrite. Looking to do the rewrite
sometime in the next year.

2) Launched, very slow to gain any traction but starting to get more users.
The hardest part is marketing - <http://fuelizer.com>

~~~
pcd
20K downloads is great. I've got a few iOS apps probably 1k downloads in
total, though they are paid apps. After apple takes its cut I've made ~$1200
over a year.

I agree with you on the marketing part! Dev seems easy compared to marketing!

------
AznHisoka
I launched slimkicker.com around 4 months ago. Right now, we have around 2000
daily visitors. No revenue although we've not yet started the monetization
stage.

~~~
codegeek
Really like the concept and your site. Will try it out.

------
ohnivak
<http://beepl.com> \- totally fucked

